# Canned baked beans



## CapnJack (Jul 20, 2012)

Question. Using baked beans for longer term storage: Would it make more sense to keep them in the factory can, or open the can and recan them using the Ball jars? Would love to make them 10 year shelf life, but would be happy with 5.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

I can see putting my own beans up in ball jars but I see no advantage in transferring from a can to a jar. The inside of the cans are treated to resist the acid and such of whatever is in the can.


----------



## CapnJack (Jul 20, 2012)

Caribou said:


> I can see putting my own beans up in ball jars but I see no advantage in transferring from a can to a jar. The inside of the cans are treated to resist the acid and such of whatever is in the can.


I've never been one to bother with the BB dates on sealed metal cans, but should I be OK a few years past that date? I've eaten some pretty old food in my time, sometimes I paid dearly, others no problem, but never factory made baked beans/pork n beans.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

As long as the container is good the contents should be fine. A ship went down, over a hundred years later they recovered canned food off the wreck, it was still edible. A jar of my smoked salmon that I put up in '92 was discovered at the back of a lower shelf in '12. It sure went down easy. 

When I open a can I listen for the intake of air, the movement of the lid upwards, and I check the inside for rust points that might have gone through to the outside of the can.


----------



## jaded (May 20, 2010)

If you tried to re-can baked beans they'd be complete mush by the time they were done processing. Stick with the factory cans, and store dried beans for later use.


----------



## CapnJack (Jul 20, 2012)

Thanks folks, helps me out


----------

